
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on pairing between Developers and Designers UX/UI - petespeed
Background: I work at typical shop with business team giving requirements and IT building web apps for them, and the end customers. There are few UX+UI folks (designers), but the developer to designer ratio is approx 50:1. The scope of designer&#x27;s responsibility starts with ux research and ends at designing in sketch &amp; invision. Some time ago we invested in making UI consistent across web apps and created our guidelines (styleguide + some more) mostly based on Brad Frost Atomic UI Design [0], and material ui components. It keeps evolving as new patterns emerge and we are trying to cover both static UI components and their behaviors, till bigger abstractions like  page templates (Work in progress)<p>Question: What should be the engagement model for designers in such situation? Should they pair like other developers (then we need to hire more), or should they work like architects, who invest more time with developers in the beginning, but as system patterns get settled, developers work on their own.<p>What do you all see in your organizations?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;atomicdesign.bradfrost.com&#x2F;chapter-2&#x2F;
======
enhdless
Creating a style guide and UI components is definitely a solid foundation! I
also highly recommend the Design Systems Handbook
([https://www.designbetter.co/design-systems-
handbook](https://www.designbetter.co/design-systems-handbook)).

The engagement model should be a bit of both:

\- Designers who maintain the design system are like the architects, and
advocate for other developers to use the system patterns. They should also
partner with developers to ensure that the UI components are opinionated.

\- You still need to consider your web app's overall UX flows though, so
designers are still needed to mock up new features for the developers to
implement. Even with a robust design system, there are many ways to easily
create unintuitive or messy designs. A designer should be assigned to each
team and be in charge of mocking up the team's work and ensuring that the team
is properly using the design system.

~~~
petespeed
Thanks for the handbook link.

For your second point (on UX flows), what stage in product iterations do you
think those decisions should be made?

I feel those decision belong more to product management and designers, and
after they are finalized, designers need to communicate them properly e.g. via
design reviews of new artifacts with developers before start of development,
and/or document screen flows properly.

In either case, to my original question, the interaction is not really
"pairing" with developers.

Agree? Disagree?

------
suehu
I know this is not about the subject but there is no subject title for what i
want to ask. Nut how do i get of the developer remote control of my android?
My android is remotely controlled has been for 18 months. Who or how so i get
out of this . I believe it is developers. Please help. I cant use any email
adsy as they keep changing passwords. I cant access anything they dont want me
to.. ja5s github got anything yo do withthis. Sue. Tip026@outlook.com

